# How do I get my Hilton Honors Points back?



## Carolyn (Mar 7, 2011)

I had to cancel a one night reservation in Curacao worth 40K HH Points. This was done the first part of Feb. and several days before the check-in date. My mother became very ill and we had to fly back early.  I have a cancellation number but the Points are not showing up in my account. How long does this take? Also when I check my account, it doesn't show any cancelled reservations. What's up with that? Thanks.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 7, 2011)

Have you called H-Honors Customer Support Line?
... 1-800-HHONORS (1-800-446-6677) ...

They may be able to give you a more authoritative
response than any of us armchair quarterbacks can.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree -- call them.  When I have cancelled an HHonors award reservation in the past, the points were back in my account within a day.

Kurt


----------



## linsj (Mar 7, 2011)

Sometimes the points come back automatically, sometimes they don't. Call and you'll get them back immediately.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 8, 2011)

linsj said:


> Sometimes the points come back automatically, sometimes they don't. Call and you'll get them back immediately.



I did call to get the points in my account. Do these points ever expire? I was told that I have to have activity in my account (at least once a year) for my account to remain active. Is this true?  Thanks.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 8, 2011)

Carolyn said:


> I did call to get the points in my account. Do these points ever expire? I was told that I have to have activity in my account (at least once a year) for my account to remain active. Is this true?  Thanks.



Their policy states:
13. Members who do not earn points in any 12 consecutive month period may be removed from the Program and, if so, are subject to forfeiture of all accumulated points. To keep the HHonors account open, the Member must take one of the following actions within a 12 consecutive month period:
-- stay at a hotel within the Hilton Worldwide portfolio;
-- earn HHonors points through any third party source of HHonors point accumulation; or
-- purchase HHonors points.
14. Failure to take action described above will result in the deactivation of the Member's account and the forfeiture of all accumulated points... 

Its easy to stay active, esp. if you get a no-fee CC affiliated with HHonors (Am-Ex or Citi-Visa), which really makes the points add up.


----------

